# Where to live?



## fjnz614 (May 14, 2012)

Ajijic, lake chapala, or Guadalajara? If we do go, having trouble deciding where to live. I see the nicer houses are in lake chapala. Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

fjnz614 said:


> Ajijic, lake chapala, or Guadalajara? If we do go, having trouble deciding where to live. I see the nicer houses are in lake chapala. Thanks!


Are the houses in Lake Chapala for the fish?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Ajijic and Chapala are small towns .... Guadalajara is huge. There are nice houses everywhere


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

We chose Ajijic. Guad was a city, not where we wanted to live. Chapala is nice, very Mexican and for us too big a jump into the deep end of the pool (acculturation). Ajijic has a large ****** population, but not like the resort towns, like PV. Ajijic will allow us to slowly move into a new world, still allow us to learn and not feel totally isolated due to language and culture as we learn it. But, contrarily, we have seen those in Ajijic who do not appear to want to acculturate into the society they have chosen to live. For us, that is contrary to the reason why one becomes an expat.

You need to decide individually how you will react to a totally new environment and culture and whether you are ready and how much courage you have to face it.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

fjnz614 said:


> Ajijic, lake chapala, or Guadalajara? If we do go, having trouble deciding where to live. I see the nicer houses are in lake chapala. Thanks!


Are you contemplating purchasing a home, or renting. It seems as if you've limited your possibilities to the Lakeside communities. If you're unfamiliar with the area(s) it probably makes the most sense for you to rent for a year to acclimate yourself to the area and to network with other expats and Mexicans you meet. You may decide the area's not right for you, or, positively, learn which areas are a better fit with your lifestyle and expectations.


----------



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you considered living in a city that is half way between Guadalajara (Ajijic) and the beaches of Costa Alegre? Where you can have the laid back feeling of Lake Chapala combined with the amenities of Guada. There is a house on line that is offering a ¨Great Buy¨ that may be purchased considerably less than the cost of the lot and construction in 2005. Maybe, a good place to compare with others you have been searching and at a better price. More for less?
Try - Colima City, Colima, Mexico


----------

